# Website erstellen + hochladen



## Brisingr (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute , 
Ich hoffe , dass ich das Thema im richtigen Bereich erstellt habe , wenn nicht tut es mir leid und vllt könnte es jemand verschieben 

So, nun zu meinem Problem :

Kann mir wer sagen , wie ich meinen eigenen Html - Quellcode irgendwo hochladen kann, dh meine eigene Homepage im Internet schreiben kann ohne irgendwelche Baukästen?
Wenn ich im Internet suche , finde ich immer nur irgendwelche Html - Baukästen, was mich ziemlich stört und ich würde die HP gerne selbst schreiben  
Bisher hatte ich halt immer nur offline irgendwelche Seiten geschrieben .

Ein Preis bis zu 10€ / Jahr wäre für mich ok, kostenlos wäre natürlich noch besser 

Danke für eure Hilfe (;


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo,
äh wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe suchst du einen Provider oder?
Den wenn du eine Webseite ohne Baukasten erstellen willst reicht doch ein Texteditor und ein FTP-Program.
Die meisten Provider die Baukästen haben bieten dir doch auch ein Websiteproviding mit FTP an.

Es gibt natürlich heir die Platzhirschen wie 1&1 Strato oder Hosteurope.
Die haben oft auch ganz kleine Angebote. Hier aber bitte genau durchlesen was du bekommst, nicht das es am ende nur eine Domain mit E-Mails ist .

Zu kostenlosen Webspaces kann ich dir aktuell nichts mehr sagen da ich mich da schon lange von verabschiedet habe.


Viele Grüße


----------



## ikosaeder (1. Juli 2012)

Ich habe eine Seite bei bplaced.net. Das ist kostenlos und ohne Werbung, allerdings recht langsam.
1&1 und Strato sind recht teuer mindestens 4 € pro Monat.
Bei kleineren Anbietern bekommt man auch günstiger etwas z.B bei 
http://lahno-webhosting.de ab ~ 1,5€ Pro Monat also 18€ pro Jahr.


----------

